# Stock Appearance



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I want to hear others opinions. I have owned numerous f-bodies in the past mostly camaro's and a couple of t/a's from previous threads I have mentioned I am coming from a modded Chevy Silverado truck which I had since 2000 so its been a while since I have had something new. I must say I am so satisfied with the stock appearance of this vehicle I cannot see anything I would like to change everything from the pipes, rims, hood, the list goes on an on I just cannot get over how awesome this thing looks. I am sure once I build a tolerance for the 400hp I will add some performance goodies but the look is perfect I see a lot goats with rims and they look amazing but, the stock version looks so good as well. :cool


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> I see a lot goats with rims and they look amazing but, the stock version looks so good as well. :cool


:agree 100%!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree I am unable to find an aftermarket rim that looks as good as the stock. I'm not a large rim kind of guy anyway. However....

If someone with an '06 is looking for after market rims I WILL GLADLY TAKE THE STOCK RIMS OFF YOUR HANDS!:willy: For a reasonable price of course.

I can't tell you how much time I spend each weekend cleaning brake dust out of the deep nooks and crannies of my 17" stock 05's. I contemplated trading in my 05 just for the rim factor alone.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.99pline.com/Rims/GFG/GF1-5.html i bet those would look good on a GTO


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those are sharp...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> I agree I am unable to find an aftermarket rim that looks as good as the stock. I'm not a large rim kind of guy anyway. However....
> 
> If someone with an '06 is looking for after market rims I WILL GLADLY TAKE THE STOCK RIMS OFF YOUR HANDS!:willy: For a reasonable price of course.
> 
> I can't tell you how much time I spend each weekend cleaning brake dust out of the deep nooks and crannies of my 17" stock 05's. I contemplated trading in my 05 just for the rim factor alone.


Are the 06 17" rims different? They look the same on GM Buypower website- -


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I absolutely agree. Our GTOs are tasteful little beasties--just the right amount of "mean" in the face and restraint everywhere else. And I really do like the 17" wheels. I've always liked five-spoke wheels, and these have the right combination of brutishness and . . . "organic-ness," I guess, to accentuate the shape of the car.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Are the 06 17" rims different? They look the same on GM Buypower website- -


The 17" and 18" wheels are, indeed, very similar. The wheels on the red GTO at the top of the GTO Forum page are 18-inchers. The 17-inchers have a detail that the 18-inchers don't: as you follow a spoke from the wheel center to the rim, there are "rails" bracketing the spoke that take a nosedive inward.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Love the design of the car. It's just that the factory wheels have zero depth from the rim to the dish -- so they're too flat for my taste. I also like an 18" wheel over a 17", too. Have any of you guys rubbed your wheels against a curb? I haven't -- but this trend in flat wheel design kinda ticks me off because of it.

Since I've got an '04, I like the split exhaust outlets, LS2 and big brakes on the '05s -- but am happy enough. Prefer the '04 hood and back bumper over the '05s, though.

The only things I'd change from the factory are the stereo -- which just doesn't do it for me -- and the location of the gas tank. Man, I wish GM left it where the Aussies originally put it. Would have gladly signed a waiver acknowledging it didn't meet Federal crash standards -- because they're not that different from the ones down under.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

GM Kid said:


> The 17" and 18" wheels are, indeed, very similar. The wheels on the red GTO at the top of the GTO Forum page are 18-inchers. The 17-inchers have a detail that the 18-inchers don't: as you follow a spoke from the wheel center to the rim, there are "rails" bracketing the spoke that take a nosedive inward.


Which is why I like the '06 18 inchers. They look smooth and stealthy. And of course, _easier to clean_.

So like I said, if anyone has any they are tossing I would like to know. Willing to pay up to 25 % under invoice.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

here are some boyd coddington wheels the ylook really good and they are kinda of like the wheels i posted befor except cheaper and the yahve all sorts of sizes. http://www.billetwheel.com/cgi/wheels.cgi?cmd=show_image&path=Forged_2-Piece_Series&img=7&tn=1


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Those are nice, but I like the first link better. Both are better than stock.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

yepp


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Never liked the OEM wheels. IMHO they look awful...even worse chromed. Then again, I think I'm allergic to chrome.  

I like the clean klook of the car....and have made my mods to make it even slipperier-looking... :cool


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> Which is why I like the '06 18 inchers. They look smooth and stealthy. And of course, _easier to clean_.
> 
> So like I said, if anyone has any they are tossing I would like to know. Willing to pay up to 25 % under invoice.


Check eBay. I have considered buying an extra set just in case of grinding a curb. I think the stocks are tight. I like 'em chromed a little better, but not for the price. What do you think of the graphics kits available for the stock rims? They have a graduated grey scale shading that adds more depth to the look. They also say GTO or Pontiac if you like. I am considering them, but need your expert opinions.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Chief D said:


> Check eBay. I have considered buying an extra set just in case of grinding a curb. I think the stocks are tight. I like 'em chromed a little better, but not for the price. What do you think of the graphics kits available for the stock rims? They have a graduated grey scale shading that adds more depth to the look. They also say GTO or Pontiac if you like. I am considering them, but need your expert opinions.


Don't care for the graphics. They look cheap to me.

Not a chrome fan either. Besides the fact that's heavy, it's just been done to death.

Been checking e-bay and haven't found a set yet. Looking for someone who is going aftermarket so I can snag them at a decent price.  

Don't buy a set in case you grind a curb. There's a shop here (and probably where you live) that'll take'm down to bare metal and re-powdercoat them for $150 a wheel. Was about to go this route after I grinded a curb. Then later I wrecked the car on the same side and claimed the new rims on my insurance.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

hey cheif d do you have a link to the site with those graphics? i'm kinda curious as to what they look like.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the stock wheels myself, but I was thinking about getting some black wheels. I have a black/black 06. I think that would look good. What do you people think? Anybody else with black who would agree or not?


----------

